# Would You Date Another Race?



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

If so, which race? If no, why?

Have you dated someone from a different race before? What was it like?


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Any race.

I didn't. Though, I doubt it would be any different in terms of what we would do in a relationship.


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

Yeah I would. I don't particularly have any preference, so any race would be fine if we clicked. I've dated an Asian girl before


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

any race. sometimes those girls from vanuatu and some other islanders have kind of crazy hair. i assume it doesn't have to be like that though, its probably just how they treat it, ie. its not racial but cultural. but yeah i could date someone with crazy hair anyway.

i dated indian, caucasian, maori. a few asians (taiwanese, chinese, malaysian, japanese). yellow fever. lol. i prefer eastern cultures, except for japan (bit off topic, not a racial thing).

what was it like? the racial difference specifically? their eyes were different shapes and their skin was a bit of a different colour. oh the asians got their hair all over the bathroom, in the bed, etc and it was so long and black its really noticeable. er that's it really.


----------



## cookies4me (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes. Love is love is love is love. Race/gender/age/etc doesn't change that.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Sure, I’d love to. It’d make things interesting.....I live in a place full of Hispanics, so they’re all I’ve ever dated. which I don’t mind at all, but if I was ever single again I’d try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Any race. Don't care at all.

I dated a Sinti girl for a few years. Our one upstairs neighbor didn't like it much. He was a Nazi skinhead and did all sorts of things to make our life hell until we moved out.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

andy1984thesecond said:


> any race. sometimes those girls from vanuatu and some other islanders have kind of crazy hair. i assume it doesn't have to be like that though, its probably just how they treat it, ie. its not racial but cultural. but yeah i could date someone with crazy hair anyway .


When I googled Vanuatu women's hair I stumbled upon the people of Solomon islands.



> About a quarter of the Melanesian population in the Solomon Islands archipelago has an extremely unusual trait - dark skin with blond hair.


Perhaps their hair changes from blond to black as they get older. Could hardly find an adult with the same blond look.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

I won't limit myself by race and I have dated someone from another race before. It's hard to say how different it was, since while there were differences in their habits and particularly the way they interacted with family, the differences really weren't anything I couldn't imagine being different between two people of the same race.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have never been into dating, but if so, the race would probably be irrelevant to me (as in the physical appearance), I could be more concerned about cultural differences, of course, diversity can be nice, but when you cannot understand each other that can be a problem, for example a language barrier or the other person to be really into a religion associate to the place they are from. I wouldn't mind to learn a new language but I'm not really open to be oppressed by someone's religion.

There is people I kind of tried to date or the tried to date me? long ago (but didn't do at the end) there was a Lebanese? maybe? of Druze religion, a Portuguese guy? I think? from Brazil, both very poor Spanish skills btw and an African decedent? maybe from Dominicana living elsewhere?, I think with the Arab I had more hassle, it was too much phone calling, and too much offering appliances from their store, felt like if they wanted to owned/bought me, but this is a particular case, I'm not implying anything. There is pro other people I'm missing now or not counting for whatever reason.

I have found out that some people from certain European countries find me too intense/"happyish"/"bubly-ish"/ talkative/ and they associate this with the place I'm from, oh well... I don't even dance, I'm not _Shakira, Shakira_ lol, maybe that could be a turn off for them to date me? No idea.


----------



## Gloaming (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes, any race really. I think I've found people of all races attractive (and unattractive). As long as our personalities were compatible, I don't see the issue.

The only girl I've dated was also white, though.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't care what someone's skin colour is or where they're from.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes.

I dont so much dating, especially these days. Ive mostly attracted Arab and sometimes Black/African men. Then, I had a Hispanic (Mexican) and 2 White guys who were into me back in my highschool days. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but not any race. Only certain races/ethnicities. Mostly like hispanics and Brazilians. Occasionally Japanese. Not into black guys or Indians.


----------



## coolsean88 (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m a white guy who is into Mexican girls and all other girls of Latin American origin. I’ve dated mostly white (non-Hispanic) girls all my life, but a large percentage of white girls these days have become too self-centered and superficial for my liking. Mexican girls are easy-going and much more caring and loyal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes ofc, we're all equal.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Doubt it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Culture might get in the way a little depending on how little common ground we have, but not race.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, any race. I've had at least crushes on pretty much everyone lol. I dated a few immigrants too. One guy from the Philippines turned out to be a huge jerk, one guy from Colombia will always be a great memory to look back on. Still grateful for the experiences. Have the whole rainbow, mmmm yes


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sure, the idea that you wouldn't date another race has always seemed a bit strange to me. It doesn't even come from any kind of equality philosophy, I can't think of any race I'm aware of that doesn't have women I would consider physically attractive. So that just leaves personality and I don't see why any race would be disqualified from having the character traits I would be attracted to.

So turning down someone I'm attracted to and seemingly compatible with for something like race, would be like turning down a lottery win because I don't like the shoes the person paying me is wearing.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

I've found myself to be mainly attracted to white people...

But if I was attracted to a non-white, then why not...

It would be kind of stupid to limit yourself from doing something you'd want to, for whatever silly reason you could come up with..


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesn't make any difference to me. How would it really impact a relationship, anyway? Being from a different culture in the same race would more of a relationship issue than being from the same culture but a different race. At any rate, my only two girlfriends were of south Indian and Iranian origin but both American.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I’ve found myself attracted to a woman from just about every race. Heck I’d probably even date an alien as long as she didn’t have head tentacles.


----------



## myProblems (Dec 26, 2017)

I am Caucasian and wouldn't mind dating a person from another race. Haven't ever done it, but not because I didn't want to, but because the occasion has never come. I find physically attractive people from any race and I believe a nice personality is more than possible in any race too.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Humans are all the same race.

An example of a different race would be :










I like Yoda, but I would not date him.

As for ethnicity; I date an Hispanic woman once. Temperamental!
There's a black woman in Montreal I would date - originally from Haiti then moved to France, then Montreal. Got her # but she ghosted.

Is the OP looking' to date white guys?

Hey Babe-


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd date any race. But combine the fact that I don't know how to date and that most people prefer to date within their own culture and that I'm not much of a 'catch' to convince somebody to break away from tradition, not to mention there just isn't a whole lot of diversity 'round these parts, I'm probably stuck with the crackers.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> I like Yoda, but I would not date him.


Make you his bytch, he would.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I do notice that I tend to have a preference for Italian men (despite the fact that many of them are old-fashioned, aka misogynists) and Jewish men (obviously not orthodox or Hasidic - hell no!).

Ideally I'd like to stick to 'my own' - being Irish - but many of them are a bit too...emasculate. Especially when you see the type of fashion they have in Ireland. Some stories as to how they treat their women is another subject.

In the end, I'm open to any possibility. Treat me right and I won't make life a living hell for you.

_May get a lot of flak for this, but I don't care at this point._


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes, any race. Even being like this it's hard to get a gf


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

I'm more attracted to my own race, oddly enough to girls who have my eyes and hair color 

I dated a girl from a different country and probably would date any race.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

scarpia said:


> Humans are all the same race.


You're confusing race and species, saying humans are all the same race is like saying dogs are all the same breed.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

LonelyLurker said:


> You're confusing race and species, saying humans are all the same race is like saying dogs are all the same breed.


The human race is one race.

*
*



> *Race Is a Social Construct, Scientists Argue*
> 
> Today, the mainstream belief among scientists is that race is a social construct without biological meaning


https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/race-is-a-social-construct-scientists-argue/


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

93% of my country is ethnically homogeneous so statistically, the prospects of stumbling across a POC to date are very slim.

That said, as long as our personalities were compatible/our worldviews converged to an acceptable degree I would be open to it.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes! Bring them all on.

I haven't really done 'dating' in my life bar my current partner, and he's white-ish (this reminds me off: 'black-ish?' in Archer). But if not in my current relationship I'd probably prefer other races just to piss the racists off.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't care about race, only the person.

The only "issue", I guess, would be an extreme cultural difference, or they were religious.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

scarpia said:


> Is the OP looking' to date white guys?


Only if he is a Christian with similar beliefs as myself, as well as having other qualies that I like.


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm open minded. Mostly I've been dating south American girls.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

scarpia said:


> The human race is one race.
> 
> *
> *
> ...


If race is a worthless classification then there can't be a human race either (even though **** sapien is a species not a race), can't have it both ways.

The concept of race may be a social construct but the things it uses to categorise people by aren't. Given that our genetic code seems to be responsible for practically everything about our physical makeup, arguing that it somehow isn't responsible for the things that we use to distinguish race (at least the physical aspect) is ridiculous.

There's a reason it would be shocking for two white people to have a black baby and there's also a reason most people aren't scratching their heads wondering what I mean by black or white.

There are people who are much harder to classify of course and blur the lines of race to show it isn't always so clear-cut. They are exceptions to the rule, for the vast majority, it's fairly easy to know what race someone is just by looking.

Now, it can be argued that these differences are insignificant, I have no issue with that (other than maybe medical research), but to suggest they don't exist at all seems silly.

You don't have to pretend that you don't see colour not to be racist, just don't judge people based on the colour you can see.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Pleeaase!*

white-skinned muslim Mediterranean girlfriend was best ever!!

also Malaysian. South African.

anyone! not black


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

seeing how whites are only like 10% of the world population and quickly becoming a minority in their own countries as well, never....

works out well as im already attracted to whites the most....

Dated another race once and it didn't work out for many reasons, one of those being political differences as we were both pretty political at the time, but on totally opposite sides....

I'd prefer my own kids to look and act more like me and their grandparents than some other race...

it's hard as hell to find a good stable relationship as it is, and mixed-race relationships aren't typically the most stable on average

You can be one of those people that thinks race, religion, and/or cultural differences don't matter, but they actually do...

If they didn't matter, then you wouldn't need to shove it down our throats 24/7 telling us how great it is being around people that are nothing like ourselves.... Things that are truly great don't have to be shoved down people's throats... You don't have to try to persuade someone into thinking that ice cream tastes good.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Race, yeh, don't see why not. Species, no. Unless a super special alien species that was a cross between beautiful women and cows, something like that.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

forgetmylife said:


> seeing how whites are only like 10% of the world population and quickly becoming a minority in their own countries as well, never....
> 
> works out well as im already attracted to whites the most....
> 
> ...


Soooo... undecided then?


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I'd date a white person, I'd date a black person. As long as I am attracted to them I could care less about the color of the person or ethnic makeup.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

LonelyLurker said:


> If race is a worthless classification then there can't be a human race either (even though **** sapien is a species not a race), can't have it both ways.
> 
> The concept of race may be a social construct but the things it uses to categorise people by aren't. Given that our genetic code seems to be responsible for practically everything about our physical makeup, arguing that it somehow isn't responsible for the things that we use to distinguish race (at least the physical aspect) is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Do you think Yoda has a big dong?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I was going to date I would certainly be open to it. I think most people are just naturally more attracted to their own race but most of the girls/women I've ever had serious chemistry with were black.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Never have, but I'm not opposed to it. I almost asked out a half black girl in California.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

scarpia said:


> Do you think Yoda has a big dong?


Yoda doesn't need a big dong, he can get a girl off with his mind, remotely.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> You never know what you will get... but it may works, you never know.
> Not so sure if the second pic must be censored, if so mods can deleted it. I try to use spoiler tag but I don't know how to. :crying:


If there is only one nipple per breast it has to be censored, but if there are multiple nipples on one breast it is fine.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

scarpia said:


> Do you think Yoda has a big dong?


Proportionally, sure.

Good chat.:laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> If there is only one nipple per breast it has to be censored, but if there are multiple nipples on one breast it is fine.


LOL. I was expecting you to tell me how to do spoilers because you found the pics too weird, but it's fine, this explanation is way better, I take it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> LOL. I was expecting you to tell me how to do spoilers because you found the pics too weird, but it's fine, this explanation is way better, I take it.


I've been on the internet long enough and live on a farm. Bestiality no longer shocks me.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

solutionx said:


> I've been on the internet long enough and live on a farm. Bestiality no longer shocks me.


i hope that's more from the internet that from your time on the farm...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> I've been on the internet long enough and live on a farm. Bestiality no longer shocks me.


:O I dont have much contact with such things and I'm glad, hope never have. 
:hide


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

andy1984thesecond said:


> i hope that's more from the internet that from your time on the farm...


Living in a farming community you hear things. No, I'm not attracted to farm animals, but a surprising amount of people are. I don't get it, but it doesn't really shock me like it used to.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> :O I dont have much contact with such things and I'm glad, hope never have.
> :hide


Says the lady posting cow porn. ;P


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> Says the lady posting cow porn. ;P


That wasn't porn in my mind :smile2:.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> LOL. I was expecting you to tell me how to do spoilers because you found the pics too weird, but it's fine, this explanation is way better, I take it.



* *




This is how you do spoilers "[spoiler.]" at the beginning and "[/spoiler.]" at the end (remove the "."'s)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! :smile2:

* *




Now I know how to post and hide many ugly things > mmmmhhhh where to start... I need to abuse this, it took me too long to learn it.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Thank you! :smile2:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Success!:smile2:


----------



## bostonsFinest (Dec 30, 2017)

Haven't dated a lot, but I actually run in the opposite direction when I do.

I prefer black and Hispanic girls to pale white ones aesthetically speaking. Darker skin is just very attractive to me, and I don't really think there's anything wrong with that. To me it's just a physical feature preference, like preferring bigger/smaller boobs or a muscular back or whatever. 

Of course personality and fit is much more important.

Sent from my SM-J727U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't date races. I don't date at all, for that matter.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me try too.

*Warning!! the following may be offensive to racist people.*


* *


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ms kim said:


> Let me try too.
> 
> *Warning!! the following may be offensive to racist people.*
> 
> ...


Yet more success! :smile2:

*Edit: Not sure why your picture doesn't show*


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh. So I learned that for the cow-human hybrid women, my preferences lean towards human-cow rather than cow-human. Interesting. Too much cow is just meh.


Hmm, can't say I saw this tangent coming. :smile2:



splendidbob said:


>


It's always good when someone reaffirms your faith in humanity isn't it? :laugh:


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

It's all pink on the inside so yes.


----------



## notBlair (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes. <3

I've been attracted to people from all races. I'm currently trying to de-crush from a wonderful Asian boy.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd actually prefer to date outside my race, lol. But I wouldn't date any race. Some are attractive to me, others aren't.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Never


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Aribeth said:


> Never


That's not what I heard.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I date within the human race. I think aliens are pretty cool though, if anyone knows anybody not from Earth, I might give it a try. :lol


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

I've hooked up and dated a number of different races. It makes absolutely no difference. I look at intelligence, personality, and freakiness  I never got that far, but I'd imagine that if the girl or their friends/family are racist towards outsiders or different cultures then that would theoretically make it impossible to go any farther.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

solutionx said:


> That's not what I heard.


You got something you wanna say to me?


----------



## Frnky (Dec 17, 2013)

I believe there is only one human race which is mankind.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Aribeth said:


> You got something you wanna say to me?


Umm, you're a racist, for starters.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes. My girlfriend is a different race


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

*TOO HOT TO HANDLE!*


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I am biracial so that would be strange if I only dated someone the exact same race as me. As long as they are geeky we are good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ms kim said:


>


Aww that baby!


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Aww that baby!





Kevin001 said:


>


Your baby is going to have brown eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> Your baby is going to have brown eyes


Really? Ok


----------



## bubzzzz (Jan 1, 2015)

yeah any race. my decision to date someone is more heavily decided on other factors, like if i'm ready to date, which i'm not at the moment. enjoying the single life B')


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Sure, why not? Who cares?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ms kim said:


> *TOO HOT TO HANDLE!*


Those two guys are handsome, the mom in the picture is a beauty, no wonder why that baby is so cute.



Kevin001 said:


> Really? Ok


This may not be too acurated but it's something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Those two guys are handsome, the mom in the picture is a beauty, no wonder why that baby is so cute.
> 
> This may not be too acurated but it's something.


Seems legit....I really like green eyes lol. But all eyes are beautiful :smile2:


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Those two guys are handsome, the mom in the picture is a beauty, no wonder why that baby is so cute.
> 
> This may not be too acurated but it's something.


Two blue eyed parents have a 99% chance of having a green eyed baby? Something seems wrong with this chart.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

How does blue plus blue equal green? Lol

Ive never seen either of my family on either side with my hair or eye color.




DONT KNOW WHERE I CAME FROM!! Must have been aliens.

My grandpa was adopted though, so who knows.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Seems legit....I really like green eyes lol. But all eyes are beautiful :smile2:


I don't, some looks like baby's mucus lol, don't like either hazel. I find blue or grey eyes attractive, but that's nothing of importance to me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rachel NG said:


> Two blue eyed parents have a 99% chance of having a green eyed baby? Something seems wrong with this chart.


Yeah, I was noticing that too lol, those were the first I found and didn't paid much attention as I was doing something else lol, but you get the idea... somewhat lol, I guess it's the contrary 99% blue, not green :b


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been faithful to the triathalon for a few years now but I can't help giving the 200m a sly look now and then.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> I have been faithful to the triathalon for a few years now but I can't help giving the 200m a sly look now and then.


I see what you've done here. :laugh:


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

CloudChaser said:


> I have been faithful to the triathalon for a few years now but I can't help giving the 200m a sly look now and then.


That is just fantastic. Bravo!


----------



## 1life (Jan 8, 2018)

I never had a girlfriend at all but race doesn't matter what does matter is if you and her are happy with each other and u help one another


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really care. I'm mixed race myself, (half Filipino and half white) and I never thought I would ever date someone who was the exact same race as me. But lo and behold now I'm engaged to a half white, half Japanese man. Us dating and both being 50% white and 50% asian was pure coincidence. But I honestly think it's pretty cool, because what are the chances?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Bbpuff said:


> Yeah, I don't really care. I'm mixed race myself, (half Filipino and half white) and I never thought I would ever date someone who was the exact same race as me. But lo and behold now I'm engaged to a half white, half Japanese man. Us dating and both being 50% white and 50% asian was pure coincidence. But I honestly think it's pretty cool, because what are the chances?


Yes it's cool! Hope all goes well for you guys


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My biggest crushes/attractions have been a Eurasian guy and a guy who was part black/white (but tbf he looks super white aside from very dark eyes.) The rest were white or Asian though, but I have found some people of other backgrounds kind of attractive, and I wouldn't rule other groups out. 

There are certain traits/things I like that seem more common in people of certain backgrounds than others though physical traits, subcultural stuff and other things.


----------



## Dimples08 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm open to any race. 
My parents on the other hand aren't. If I date someone that they don't approve of because of their race they will basically not talk to me no more. Which if the time comes I'm okay with that. I will also be hated by my dads side of the family very harshly. But I can't be living for them all my life. Just for now as I can't afford to live in my own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, of course I would and I have. Race doesn't matter to me at all. Really looks don't matter to me. I'm only interested in who someone is on the inside. I fall for minds and hearts, not that silly stuff on the outside.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ms kim said:


> Yes it's cool! Hope all goes well for you guys


Thank you so much.  And I sure hope so too, we're just waiting for an actual opening to get married at the moment but can't find any because it has been non-stop training for him in the military. :c But once time passes and we finally get an opening and get settled, things should hopefully go smoothly. c:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

It depends. Cultural differences tend to be a major factor in terms of interracial dating. To be fair, I've been given a lot of flak from both my own race and those outside of my race. I was going to post a long opinion/explanation, but I don't think I have the energy or mindset to have a potentially heated discussion right now.


----------



## Dili (Jan 20, 2018)

Amphoteric said:


> Doubt it.


are you Russian?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Dili said:


> are you Russian?


No.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Beggars can't be choosers. But I'm mixed race so yeah.


----------



## Dili (Jan 20, 2018)

Amphoteric said:


> No.


Bulgarian then?Or?Sorry Im just curious because of your profile picture :smile2:


----------



## Bitzzy93 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, and you find similaries to your own culture from theirs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wish I care about important stuff like that. I'd date anyone who would date me as long as I like their personality. Looks matter to a point I guess, but it's not much of a factor these days. Not like I'm a prize stallion myself.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

I've dated two Japanese women in a row. My family makes fun of me about it and call me a yellow chaser, and whenever we see an Asain woman they tease me asking if I'd 'tap that' and stuff like that. To be honest I do kind of prefer them over white women. Makes me sound like a weeaboo but I mean, I just do lately.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I just wouldn't date Black. (Not being picky, just not attracted to them)


----------



## master32 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yap, I would, who cares...


----------

